# TKO - Takor Group



## System (31 March 2017)

Takor Group is a commercially advanced geospatial technology company that aims to build agnostic platforms to democratise the ever growing geospatial market. Whereas many companies in the geospatial market are involved in image and data capture, Takor is a data enabler that takes inputs from various sources and provides a "platform" that solves the locational requirements of individual, corporate, government and military users.

It is anticipated that TKO will list on the ASX during May 2017.

http://takor.com.au


----------

